# Are Dennis Chambers and Carter Beauford the same person LOL.



## MrMcSick (Apr 1, 2010)

They both are extremely talented drummers. Play in the Jazz/funk/fusion style. Heavy set middle aged black male that look kinda similair and are always chews gum while playing.


----------

